# PSU Load Test Software



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

I've searched around on here and can't seem to find anything for the home guy. I found lots of "industrial" solutions, but, is there something that we can run from our machine to get at least an idea of the current system loads? Maybe it can run while we are doing whatever it is we normally do to capture real-time data?


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

This may not be exactly what you are asking for, but try *CPUID's HWMonitor* (freeware), see the screenshot on the WEB page.

The download is a ZIP that contains the actual EXE. No installer, just copy to a folder of your choice then create a shortcut to run it.

Note this works using industry standard API Temp Sensors, so as long as your motherboard or devices sensors are compliant, it works. What I like about this utility is its very small size (uses little resources) and that it tracks the high readings.

At home, it even sees the temp sensor in my *GeForce 7300* video card. If I leave it running (minimized of course) when I play a game, after quiting the game I can open the *HWMonitor* window and see just what the high reading were during game-play.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Tecnomage! I'd actually found that a bit ago but could not remember the name to find it again 

Is there any reason it doesn't capture power supply values? Fan? Temp? Just curious. Maybe they aren't available?


----------

